# buying cpo unseen?



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

I have personally purchased 5 pre-owned cars (and 1 new BMW) sight unseen. In all cases, the way I was helped over the phone and the willingness to go out to the car and describe the imperfections/tire condition/etc made it easy for me. If you're looking for something specific and will not compromise, buying sight unseen is your only choice. There are usually a couple of people at every dealership that can make a long distance transaction as non scary as possible. Just call the place and ask for the sales person with the most experience in shipping cars out of state and you'll probably be in good hands.


----------



## EconoBox (Aug 9, 2011)

When you're dealing with a $15k-$35k car, another $750 is nothing if it expands your supply 100-fold.
I am sure it pays for itself, b/c you're more likely to find a motivated seller.
No brainer.


----------



## prcoop1953 (Mar 9, 2011)

What about local dealer, can or will they help with purchase especially when you are talking about a particular model they do not have a cpo of. Probably even give them some $$$ to help. Just wondering as if I would do this, the local dealer would be the one I would use for warranty service and other work anyway. Any thoughts?


----------



## joels328i (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey folks! My CPO 328i comes in on Friday! Any recommendations on things that I should look for specifically before taking delivery? This is my unseen CPO BMW!


----------

